# New and improved unofficial TPF babe guide - 2005



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 18, 2005)

Errant Star






Anua





Lumi





Elsaspet





Whitney





Terri





Photong





Oriecat





Niki





Mentos





Manda





Lula





AggieJesse - a.k.a. Zachs reason for breathing





Jaffapie





Carlita





Alison - with the smile that could light up a room.





Ceno, grabbed the avatar cuz I saw no other pics of her, and she's extremely grabbable in the Av





Loopy

Looked for Core but couldn't find a picture for her

As for anybody else I missed, its purely because I'm lazy and not because I think you don't belong here 

Feel free to add any I have missed.


----------



## Canon Fan (Jan 18, 2005)

We certainly have some hot girlies here :hail: 

I still think Jaffa is hot but I haven't seen her post here in awhile and I think I creeped her out awhile back???  

Thats a shot of the Mandapants I haven't seen before though  Good work Scotty!


----------



## Vancouver (Jan 18, 2005)

see amanda is not only a complete hottie, but she's also the most amazing person i've ever known in my life. she isthe most giving person i've ever met and if there were more people like her in the world we'd all be a lot happier.

she's the love of my life.

 :heart:


----------



## manda (Jan 18, 2005)

Vancouver said:
			
		

> see amanda is not only a complete hottie, but she's also the most amazing person i've ever known in my life. she isthe most giving person i've ever met and if there were more people like her in the world we'd all be a lot happier.
> 
> she's the love of my life.
> 
> :heart:


 
 i just realised i havent added a "ÿou are so beautiful im now crying" smilie


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Jan 18, 2005)

*faints


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 18, 2005)

Oh, Duckie. May I give you the kiss of life?????
YOU HEAR ME?
DUCKIE!!!!!!
May I?
He can't respond, he's lying there - I'll just DO IT!


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 18, 2005)

...for true fact is: my teeth look different from those in my avatar. That is NOT ME!


----------



## manda (Jan 18, 2005)

Yeah LAfoto, that pic should have been up there for sure! 
 we need to add your lovely smile to the list, girly


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 18, 2005)

2Stupid2Duck said:
			
		

> *faints


 
heh, I know how you feel...


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 18, 2005)

LOL.  I've just found this portion of the forum earlier today.  This Mandy & Vancouver thing is the sweetest thing ever.  And they are both so cute!  Mandy, I'm just crazy about Mr. Pet like that too!


----------



## Vancouver (Jan 18, 2005)

elsaspet said:
			
		

> LOL.  I've just found this portion of the forum earlier today.  This Mandy & Vancouver thing is the sweetest thing ever.  And they are both so cute!



  hehe thanks. although the cuteness is most definitely her.


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, after having spent the better time of the day reading on this forum, I have to tell you that you both are such beautiful people. Mandy, (I'm not sure if I should call her that, I really don't know her) is not only strikingly beautiful physically, but seems to be a really beautiful person on the inside.

And you Vancouver, are not only handsome, but you seem to be one of those rare men who are the romantic type and don't seem to have any problem expressing it publicly.

I say Bravo to you both. Best wishes.


----------



## Vancouver (Jan 18, 2005)

elsaspet said:
			
		

> Well, after having spent the better time of the day reading on this forum, I have to tell you that you both are such beautiful people.  Mandy, (I'm not sure if I should call her that, I really don't know her) is not only strikingly beautiful physically, but seems to be a really beautiful person on the inside.
> 
> And you Vancouver, are not only handsome, but you are seem to be one of those rare men who are the romantic type and don't seem to have any problem expressing it publicly.
> 
> I say Bravo to you both.  Best wishes.


i'd avoid the mandy. manda works. but hey, maybe i'm wrong.

and thank you!


----------



## photong (Jan 18, 2005)

Why'd you use that picture? lol I have like two more! And one of them (the newest) is MUCH better.


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 18, 2005)

Vancouver said:
			
		

> i'd avoid the mandy. manda works. but hey, maybe i'm wrong.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ok, she looks more like a "Manda" anyway.  Cute, spunky, takes no chit.


----------



## Vancouver (Jan 18, 2005)

elsaspet said:
			
		

> Vancouver said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 18, 2005)

photong said:
			
		

> Why'd you use that picture? lol I have like two more! And one of them (the newest) is MUCH better.


 
Feel free to post them! I just happened to like that one a lot


----------



## oriecat (Jan 18, 2005)

Yeah, she doesn't like Mandy!


----------



## manda (Jan 18, 2005)

elsaspet said:
			
		

> Well, after having spent the better time of the dayreading on this forum, I have to tell you that you both are suchbeautiful people. Mandy, (I'm not sure if I should call her that, Ireally don't know her) is not only strikingly beautiful physically, butseems to be a really beautiful person on the inside.
> 
> And you Vancouver, are not only handsome, but you seem to be one ofthose rare men who are the romantic type and don't seem to have anyproblem expressing it publicly.
> 
> I say Bravo to you both. Best wishes.



Aw thank you so much, Elsa. Can we call you Elsa? You are spot on about Sean. 

Manda or Amanda..Mandy my mother never allowed me to be called.Apparently some prostiture was named Mandy and she didn't like it! lol

Thanks so much for your lovely comments and welcome again.


----------



## photong (Jan 18, 2005)

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> Feel free to post them! I just happened to like that one a lot








I WAS going to show everyone that I cut my long locks off, but since my Internet is being ignorant I decided not to


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 18, 2005)

photong said:
			
		

> I WAS going to show everyone that I cut my long locks off, but since my Internet is being ignorant I decided not to


 
Very cute, you have incredible eyes


----------



## sillyphaunt (Jan 19, 2005)

What about me?? 

Just joking.. I know I haven't been here long enough for you all to recognize and appreciate my hottness. I'll dig up a picture somewhere for you.


----------



## sillyphaunt (Jan 19, 2005)

Okey here's me...

With my daughter almost a year ago.. I just like this pic..





about a month ago after I got my hair cut.. I'm usually behind the camera, so don't have many pics of myself.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 19, 2005)

sillyphaunt said:
			
		

> Okey here's me...
> 
> With my daughter almost a year ago.. I just like this pic..
> 
> ...


 
Very nice! I love the expression on your daughters face!


----------



## ferny (Jan 19, 2005)

photong said:
			
		

> I WAS going to show everyone that I cut my long locks off, but since my Internet is being ignorant I decided not to


That's the photo I always remember you from. It pops into my head when I see your name.


----------



## Xmetal (Jan 19, 2005)

Man there's some super-fine 'talent' on this forum! 

Praise the ladies for being so beautiful and praise Scotty for creating such a smoooooooooooth thread!


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 19, 2005)

photong said:
			
		

> I WAS going to show everyone that I cut my long locks off, but since my Internet is being ignorant I decided not to


I think this is my favorite photo... in the whole world.... I love it.. haha
You're beautiful

Every time I see it... I'm like... WOW:heart:


----------



## RadialPrincess (Jan 19, 2005)

Not that I'm self proclaiming myself a "babe" or anything, but since I'm relatively new here, I thought I'd post up a pic and say hello!


----------



## ferny (Jan 19, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. 

Babe? I think so.


----------



## photong (Jan 19, 2005)

*feels loved* Yay! Thanks


----------



## photong (Jan 19, 2005)

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> Very nice! I love the expression on your daughters face!



I agree.



			
				sillyphaunt said:
			
		

> I'm usually behind the camera, so don't have many pics of myself.



That's what I always say. I'm actually kinda camera shy


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 19, 2005)

photong said:
			
		

> *feels loved* Yay! Thanks


ahhhhh, you are... no worries:hug::


----------



## ferny (Jan 19, 2005)

photong said:
			
		

> *feels loved* Yay! Thanks


You just need to get your site working for me. :mrgreen:


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 19, 2005)

photong said:
			
		

> I WAS going to show everyone that I cut my long locks off, but since my Internet is being ignorant I decided not to



Well get that internet back in-line...we really want to see your new hair cut.  I'm sure any hair do would look good next to that smile & those eyes.


----------



## photong (Jan 19, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> You just need to get your site working for me. :mrgreen:



I'll try for Friday  Omg, I just realized it's Wednesday... :/



			
				LittleMan said:
			
		

> ahhhhh, you are... no worries :hug::


:hug::


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 19, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Babe? I think so.


 
Hands down, no question... total hottie


----------



## photong (Jan 19, 2005)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> Well get that internet back in-line...we really want to see your new hair cut.  I'm sure any hair do would look good next to that smile & those eyes.



Maybe when the cable guy finally comes to fix our cable tv cutting out that'll help the Internet, but I'm thinking the two aren't related?


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 19, 2005)

photong said:
			
		

> :hug::


YAY! I got a hug by a cute girl... haha:mrgreen::heart:


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 19, 2005)

photong said:
			
		

> Maybe when the cable guy finally comes to fix our cable tv cutting out that'll help the Internet, but I'm thinking the two aren't related?


 
Do you have a cable modem or DSL? If its cable then it could very well be screwed up along with your TV


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 19, 2005)

These are truly the most beautiful women on earth!!!! :heart:

Thanks Scott!


----------



## photong (Jan 19, 2005)

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> Do you have a cable modem or DSL? If its cable then it could very well be screwed up along with your TV



Cable modem. Wow, I guess I'm smart to assume they might be related  I guess I'll find out when he finally gets here and fixes it. sometimes those cable guys can fix anything! At least they fixed the last problem lol


----------



## Vancouver (Jan 19, 2005)

this thread is SOOOOO much shorter!! the women have far more class than the men!!!


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 19, 2005)

Vancouver said:
			
		

> this thread is SOOOOO much shorter!! the women have far more class than the men!!!


 
ctually this is an update thread so you really should consider the original AND this one together. But in general the women have more class than men do... and are better at catching thier drool where as men don't bother trying


----------



## Alison (Jan 19, 2005)

Isn't that reversed? If the womens' thread is shorter it means less guys drooling. Hence, the mens thread is longer and filled with admiring TPF women swooning, right :scratch:


----------



## Vancouver (Jan 19, 2005)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Isn't that reversed? If the womens' thread is shorter it means less guys drooling. Hence, the mens thread is longer and filled with admiring TPF women swooning, right :scratch:


its not so much the drooling as the fact that fewer women are posting photos of themselves. 

and scott is right. i really should have taken that into consideration.


----------



## oriecat (Jan 19, 2005)

You're not supposed to post photos of yourself (altho it's ok if you do...) but the opposite sex is supposed to post your pic showing that they think you're a hottie...


----------



## ferny (Jan 19, 2005)

oriecat said:
			
		

> You're not supposed to post photos of yourself (altho it's ok if you do...) but the opposite sex is supposed to post your pic showing that they think you're a hottie...


Does that mean you and Alsion think I'm hot? :scratch:


----------



## Vancouver (Jan 19, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Does that mean you and Alsion think I'm hot? :scratch:


yep!


----------



## Alison (Jan 19, 2005)




----------



## oriecat (Jan 19, 2005)

Naturally!


----------



## Artemis (Jan 19, 2005)

Get in there Ferns!


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 19, 2005)

oriecat said:
			
		

> You're not supposed to post photos of yourself (altho it's ok if you do...) but the opposite sex is supposed to post your pic showing that they think you're a hottie...


 
Unless you are totally in love with yourself then exceptions will be made.


----------



## manda (Jan 19, 2005)

boys love posting pics of whoever, girls, themselves, their bits. we cant reverse nature.
and we love you for it, boys


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 19, 2005)

While I think all the TPF babes are way hotter, I had to drag this pic from the depths of the past...







Yes, that's me photographing Britany Spears at Mushroom Rock State Park.

here is the link to the thread in which it was originally posted...

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3296


----------



## oriecat (Jan 19, 2005)

OMG I had forgotten about that one! :mrgreen:  That is classic, Matt!


----------



## Vancouver (Jan 19, 2005)

:lmao: 

the fact that the photographer is buried in that curtain really makes me laugh!


----------



## Corry (Jan 19, 2005)

Matt!!!  That's hilarious!!!!!!!


----------



## manda (Jan 19, 2005)

ah matty, such a studmuffin


----------



## ferny (Jan 20, 2005)

heh, you need your heads checked


----------



## photong (Jan 20, 2005)

Er no. Just turn around, and scream.

Long hair almost a year ago (me and my h0tz0rRz boyfriend Jonathan (jar, who doesnt come on here anymore that I know of):









Short hair. Which is reasonably longer in just a month. It's scary. By summer it will be half where it was. (This is a BAD self portrait)


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 20, 2005)

photong... That is one lucky guy who's holding you...


----------



## Nytmair (Jan 20, 2005)

Scott for president!!!!

awesome thread  :thumbup:


----------



## photong (Jan 20, 2005)

oriecat said:
			
		

> You're not supposed to post photos of yourself (altho it's ok if you do...) but the opposite sex is supposed to post your pic showing that they think you're a hottie...


 
I joke: I think I'm a hottie and I can pretend to be the opposite sex.


----------



## photong (Jan 20, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> photong... That is one lucky guy who's holding you...


 
He was happy that I sat on his lap  He had a nice smile from it.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 20, 2005)

Vancouver said:
			
		

> :lmao:
> 
> the fact that the photographer is buried in that curtain really makes me laugh!



You find that funnier than Brittany's head on Wendy O. Williams' (of the Plasmatics) body?  lol  

That's a "dark cloth" by the way.  Necessary for focusing on the ground glass of a view camera.


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 20, 2005)

photong said:
			
		

> He was happy that I sat on his lap  He had a nice smile from it.


Yeah, that would get me to smile...    :mrgreen:


----------



## Vancouver (Jan 20, 2005)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> You find that funnier than Brittany's head on Wendy O. Williams' (of the Plasmatics) body?  lol
> 
> That's a "dark cloth" by the way.  Necessary for focusing on the ground glass of a view camera.


yes i'm aware of what it is. i just think a man, looking at britney, behind a cloth, is funny. i have a dirty mind.


----------



## photong (Jan 20, 2005)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> That's a "dark cloth" by the way. Necessary for focusing on the ground glass of a view camera.


 
They're annoying too.


----------



## ferny (Jan 21, 2005)

Your eyes are an incredible colour photong.


My hair grows really quickly to. Fun sometimes, most times annoying.


----------



## Sharkbait (Jan 21, 2005)

Less jibba-jabba, more babes!


----------



## photong (Jan 21, 2005)

Thank you  I agree ferny. My hair got really annoying (IT WAS EVERYWHERE), not to mention the headaches I started to get. Sometimes I think I may want to shave it off. But not anytime soon.


----------



## ferny (Jan 21, 2005)

*grabs the clippers*


Someone hold her down! :twisted:


----------



## photong (Jan 21, 2005)

*runs off like a school girl* No! Go away big bad monster!


----------



## ferny (Jan 21, 2005)

School girls don't tie their laces. :twisted:



*decides not to shave photong's now bumped head and instead blows a big wet raspberry on her belly*











*walks off nursing a black eye* :blackeye:


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 21, 2005)

WSP said:
			
		

> Less jibba-jabba, more babes!


 
Quite! Quite! Sharky! 
I want *photos* up here  !


----------



## photong (Jan 21, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> School girls don't tie their laces. :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Don't forget the blow below. I've been told I have a wide foot.


----------



## ferny (Jan 21, 2005)

Some horrible little cow kicked my in the nuts when I was little. Caught both of them dead on and removed some skin.


----------



## Corry (Jan 21, 2005)

I think this emoticon works best for that story, Ferny --->  ale: And I'm not even a guy!


----------



## Bimmie (Jan 21, 2005)

I'd have to go with niki if I have to elect someone


----------



## photong (Jan 21, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Some horrible little cow kicked my in the nuts when I was little. Caught both of them dead on and removed some skin.


 
Aww I'm sorry  Well, considering this is cyber space and I didn't even do it, I'm sur you didn't feel it  *petpet* Was she just a little brat or did you do something to piss her off? One guy (grade 10 I think?) took my teddy bear and ran off and I went chasing him. The other guy I had a good reason for. He was a good for nothing dude who was horribly making fun of me infront of me/to me and infront of my friends. He did it all the time until i couldn't take anymore of it. I think I know why he did it, but that's another story.


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 21, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Some horrible little cow kicked my in the nuts when I was little. Caught both of them dead on and removed some skin.


  <------ That face is better.... trust me... :shock:


----------



## Bimmie (Jan 21, 2005)

auch..no! goddamn! I was just planning to go to bed!!
Lordy..


----------



## Niki (Jan 21, 2005)

Bimmie said:
			
		

> I'd have to go with niki if I have to elect someone



Ooo, out of all these beautiful girls you mentioned my name. Feels flattered.  :blushing:


----------



## Bimmie (Jan 21, 2005)

Niki said:
			
		

> Ooo, out of all these beautiful girls you mentioned my name. Feels flattered.  :blushing:



Yea you sure as hell blew away the competition  :thumbup:


----------



## ferny (Jan 22, 2005)

It was the beans she had last night. :shock:



I could be a little git at times just like any other kid. So I probably deserved the kick. :mrgreen:
Just not so hard and not there. 

I think he liked you photong. :hugs:


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Jan 22, 2005)

Fellas - I just looked at the guy shots, and then at this thread.  Holey mackerel. We just ain't competing (no offense to the rest of you but I'm gunna wear a brown paper bag over me head for at least a week or two).

and LaPhoto - no matter how many times you kiss me, I just can't seem to manage to turn into a handsome prince. LOL.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 22, 2005)

2Stupid2Duck said:
			
		

> and LaPhoto - no matter how many times you kiss me, I just can't seem to manage to turn into a handsome prince.


 
Bah! To me you are! Look again:





I find this guy handsome!!!
(Okay-okay, guy in the girl's "quarters", but hey! Isn't that thrilling????? )


----------



## Alison (Jan 22, 2005)

2Stupid2Duck said:
			
		

> and LaPhoto - no matter how many times you kiss me, I just can't seem to manage to turn into a handsome prince. LOL.



That's because you are a handsome prince already! You are a very handsome man, no doubt!


----------



## Trombone (Jan 22, 2005)

ok, i'm here to confirm my mislpaced post in the other thread but i see that scott has massacred most of the women in his first post ;-) anyway here's the pic confirming my choice, Loopy:








Oh, a very tasty thread if i may say so...    

:cheers:
trombone


----------



## Bimmie (Mar 9, 2005)

Sooo..conclusion: Niki wins this thread


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 9, 2005)

there are some females who havent posted though...come on we gotta be fair!!!!



md


----------



## Luminosity (Mar 9, 2005)

Bimmie said:
			
		

> Sooo..conclusion: Niki wins this thread


 
Bimmie , this isnt a 'looks' competition. I dont think many of the girlies here would appreciate their looks being rated or compared to each others.


----------



## LittleMan (Mar 9, 2005)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Bimmie , this isnt a 'looks' competition. I dont think many of the girlies here would appreciate their looks being rated or compared to each others.


True.... 

Is it a problem if I like them all? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





      :mrgreen:


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 9, 2005)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Bimmie , this isnt a 'looks' competition. I dont think many of the girlies here would appreciate their looks being rated or compared to each others.




very true lumi...very true...very good way to put it.





md


----------



## Alison (Mar 9, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> very true lumi...very true...very good way to put it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll third that! I was about to say "it's not a competition" but Lumi beat me to it!


----------



## Luminosity (Mar 9, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> very true lumi...very true...very good way to put it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Gracias , muchacho hermoso :mrgreen:


----------



## Luminosity (Mar 9, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> True....
> 
> Is it a problem if I like them all?
> 
> ...



Ooooh check you out Mr Flirty-pants


----------



## AIRIC (Mar 9, 2005)

Man, I have to remember to venture over here more often. All my favourite TPF pics in one post 

Eric


----------



## Bimmie (Mar 10, 2005)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Bimmie , this isnt a 'looks' competition. I dont think many of the girlies here would appreciate their looks being rated or compared to each others.



Maybe I should've added a wink smiley to it cause I wasn't serious  :thumbup:


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Mar 10, 2005)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Bimmie , this isnt a 'looks' competition. I dont think many of the girlies here would appreciate their looks being rated or compared to each others.



Each and every woman here is beautiful in there own way, to choose a "Winner" based on physicality would be difficult at best and would be ignoring the diversity that makes the female members of the forum collectively one of the most beautiful people I have ever seen.

With that said, there is only one competition that would even come close to having any sort of meaningful significance. And that would be who gets naked first :mrgreen:


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Mar 10, 2005)

LMAO. For a minute there I thought you were gunna be an ultimate suck mate.  Thank god you saved yourself by that "naked first" comment. 

*waits quietly for the ladies to beat him to death.


----------



## Bimmie (Mar 10, 2005)

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> Each and every woman here is beautiful in there own way, to choose a "Winner" based on physicality would be difficult at best and would be ignoring the diversity that makes the female members of the forum collectively one of the most beautiful people I have ever seen.
> 
> With that said, there is only one competition that would even come close to having any sort of meaningful significance. And that would be who gets naked first :mrgreen:


hey come on  didn't you read my post above yours?
Scott, you're not gonna tell me that you're a humorless person, right?


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Mar 10, 2005)

Bimmie said:
			
		

> hey come on  didn't you read my post above yours?
> Scott, you're not gonna tell me that you're a humorless person, right?



Heh, nope, just using your discomfort as the basis for an attempt at humor of my own


----------



## Bimmie (Mar 10, 2005)

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> Heh, nope, just using your discomfort as the basis for an attempt at humor of my own



hehe yeah
I've got the feeling that I'm not very welcome here
Should I leave?  :meh:


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Mar 10, 2005)

Bimmie said:
			
		

> hehe yeah
> I've got the feeling that I'm not very welcome here
> Should I leave?  :meh:



You are of course welcome here. I apologize if my sense of humor is lacking in actual humor :mrgreen:


----------



## Bimmie (Mar 11, 2005)

That's ok, I'm learning from this


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 11, 2005)

Anyone from Belgium is OK by me Bimmie. Just be aware of the differences in humour between countries... in the US if it doesn't involve a custard pie or a bucket of water then it ain't funny ;-)


----------



## Bimmie (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm gonna start a comedy show


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Mar 11, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Anyone from Belgium is OK by me Bimmie. Just be aware of the differences in humour between countries... in the US if it doesn't involve a custard pie or a bucket of water then it ain't funny ;-)



And in England a song about SPAM is funny? Well, yes it is but thats beside the point 

Hmmm.... Monty Python, Benny Hill, Red Dwarf, Black Adder, Dr. Who, Mr. Bean.... I definately have to make it to the UK one day.


----------



## Bimmie (Mar 11, 2005)

well your passion's flying..
how's the landing part going?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 11, 2005)

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> And in England a song about SPAM is funny? Well, yes it is but thats beside the point
> 
> Hmmm.... Monty Python, Benny Hill, Red Dwarf, Black Adder, Dr. Who, Mr. Bean.... I definately have to make it to the UK one day.



Let me know when and I'll be at the airport to meet you, mate.

(And you have to understand the history of Spam and it's relationship with us British to fully appreciate what the Python's were doing there. Oh God! Spam fritter night  )


----------



## Jaffapie (Apr 10, 2005)

I really hope that no one minds if I bump this thread, but..........OH MY GOODNESS!!!! *blush blush blush*

I'm so completely overwhelmed with blushieness right now!!! 

I'm kinda speechless that some of you guys always seem to even remember me, no matter how long I've managed to disappear for, never mind think I belong on that list!.....*swoon*

<3 <3 <3


----------



## meotter (Apr 10, 2005)

wow, i like that pic of jaffapie, it's a really cool picture how everything is black except her face... kudos to whoever thought that one up


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Apr 11, 2005)

Jaffapie said:
			
		

> I really hope that no one minds if I bump this thread, but..........OH MY GOODNESS!!!! *blush blush blush*
> 
> I'm so completely overwhelmed with blushieness right now!!!
> 
> ...



Its those eyes...... <faint>


----------



## Canon Fan (Apr 11, 2005)

Jaffapie said:
			
		

> I really hope that no one minds if I bump this thread, but..........OH MY GOODNESS!!!! *blush blush blush*
> 
> I'm so completely overwhelmed with blushieness right now!!!
> 
> ...






			
				Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> Its those eyes...... <faint>



yup :mrgreen:


----------



## Jaffapie (Apr 11, 2005)

meotter said:
			
		

> wow, i like that pic of jaffapie, it's a really cool picture how everything is black except her face... kudos to whoever thought that one up





Haha, you'll laugh at me when I tell you this, but I took that photograph in a toilet......!!!!!


you guys are far too kind *blush*


----------



## Scurra (Apr 11, 2005)

I'm with the others Jaffapie, ur cuteness is beyond compare.


----------



## ferny (Apr 11, 2005)

*whistles*

Don't mind me people, just tidying up the place.

*continues to mop up the "spillages&#8221;*


----------

